# Probelm with raw veggies and fruit even on low-FODMAP



## aussiepup (Oct 4, 2013)

Even after going low-FODMAP I am still having trouble with the raw veggies and fruit. IS this common? Will this go away eventually?


----------



## Wendy74 (May 30, 2012)

I keep a food diary and recently learned that fruit was giving me the stomach pains I have been having for several years. Naturally I was pretty bummed out and since discovering this I have also started cooking all veggies just to be on the safe side, I think it helps with digestion.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally they are easier on the system if cooked.

Some people find a small amount of raw veggies (like a salad) at the end of a meal may be easier than either a salad as a meal or starting off with the salad.


----------



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have been hard core low fodmap since june 18th...and I cannot do ANY fruit...and the only veggie that doesn't give me trouble is zucchini. RAW veggies are out. Can't even do lettuce or cumcumbers or carrots...and when I cook tomatoes or carrots they are not good.

I too wonder if this will be forever or just temporary.


----------



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

I can't do raw veggies either, except lettuce. I still make the mistake and do it...and pay the price. Also I've noticed that it's the high-fructose fruits like apples that are a problem for me. Have you tried low-fructose fruits like bananas?


----------



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bananas are bad for me ( I am not the OP on this )


----------



## Fodmaplover (Dec 23, 2013)

I found that it took me. Lot longer than the 4-8weeks they suggest to heal your tummy with low fodmap diet. The longer you stay on it, the better you will feel...I am able to have raw veggies like cucumber, carrot, and some fruit like grapes and bananas. But it took me about twenty weeks before I really saw a decrease in diarrhea and regular bowel movements. That is when I started adding in other foods and testing my sensibilities. Good luck!


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

I wish more people would try the low FODMAP diet. Whole raw carrots are a problem food for me because of the cellulose and I think they're a gassy vegetable for a lot of people and cooked is better anyway. I can tolerate lettuce tomato cucumber & 6 olives and I have these every day. If you still have IBS symptoms I would exclude the grains (breads, any flours) etc before mild salad veges. Has anyone tried going no-grain, even just for a couple of days? This makes a huge difference to gas levels and evacuation. The more gas the longer the evacuation, for me anyway. The only fruits I eat are ripe banana (every day) and sometimes an orange.


----------



## ibsad (Nov 25, 2013)

I cannot tolerate raw veggies, salad or baby carrots will give me immediate symptoms.

I can only eat low fructose fruit. Pineapples, citrus, one or two bananas a day max. I cannot tolerate apples. Cantalope seems fine.

Keep at it! You will figure out what works for you. For myself I am doing a SCD and FODMAD mix diet. Just because it says its ok on either of the diets doesnt mean it is so! We all react differently to different foods.

Keeping track of your food is so important. I use myfitnesspal and write down ANY reaction I have. It's helped me so much.


----------

